# New Resident Evil 5 Trailer



## Cayal (May 31, 2008)

New Resident Evil 5 trailer :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

That chick is hot.


----------



## Commonmind (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, she is.


----------



## Connavar (May 31, 2008)

The Game looks great.

It looks like they are improving on RE4.   The awesome gameplay is left and the multi enemies at once i like.

I was worried RE4 was one hit wonder,that they wouldnt keep the same level with RE5.  Usually they change too much in new games in long series like this.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks great.

Although I did think that it was a bit convienent that there was loads of racist accusations and now he has a black partner.

She is cute though.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 2, 2008)

Apparently black folk killing white guys isn't racist, but the reverse is.

He was bound to have a partner anyway.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 2, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Apparently black folk killing white guys isn't racist, but the reverse is.
> 
> He was bound to have a partner anyway.


 
I dont think anyone black saw rasism in that except maybe in USA.....


I think it would have been more rasism warning if he had a new white partner in a continent full of black people


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 2, 2008)

It's sort of silly to accuse the Japanese of white-on-black racism. I think some of the sentiment out there wasn't that it was necessarily "racist" but that it was insensitive to the audience to which it was being aimed. 

N'gai Croal wrote a really good post on this subject over at his Level Up blog; everyone that's interested might want to give it a read.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 2, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> It's sort of silly to accuse the Japanese of white-on-black racism. I think some of the sentiment out there wasn't that it was necessarily "racist" but that it was insensitive to the audience to which it was being aimed.
> 
> N'gai Croal wrote a really good post on this subject over at his Level Up blog; everyone that's interested might want to give it a read.


 
I dont see the issue at all.

Maybe im crazy to see infected people becoming monsters as what they are and not thier skin color.   I see the same type of enemy creatures in RE4,5 no matter some were spanish and these are africans.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 2, 2008)

That's the argument most individuals are making. And to Capcom's credit, the premise for the title taking place in Africa, the idea of it being the "cradle of life," is pretty compelling and makes sense (considering a lot of our more well-known viral outbreaks originate from the continent in question).

I don't see anything wrong with it, to be honest, and I have several black friends who are also gamers who don't see the issue as well. This is a case of the vocal minority.

And Cayal is right, he was going to have a partner at some point throughout the game, it's a staple of the series, and it would be nigh impossible to have added her to the game at this late a stage in development. It's more believable she was of a different ethnicity and might have been changed, but I doubt that as well. (I'm more inclined to believe she was a native of the town/country in question and shows up to lend a hand in what is otherwise a very foreign environment.)


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jun 3, 2008)

The game looks great, might be harder than RE4 (wasted some good buttons) does anyone know who the main character and the partner is? or the story to it, *AND* the big question is..... will RE5 answer the niggling questions that is somewhat always never answered in RE.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 3, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> That's the argument most individuals are making. And to Capcom's credit, the premise for the title taking place in Africa, the idea of it being the "cradle of life," is pretty compelling and makes sense (considering a lot of our more well-known viral outbreaks originate from the continent in question).
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with it, to be honest, and I have several black friends who are also gamers who don't see the issue as well. This is a case of the vocal minority.
> 
> And Cayal is right, he was going to have a partner at some point throughout the game, it's a staple of the series, and it would be nigh impossible to have added her to the game at this late a stage in development. It's more believable she was of a different ethnicity and might have been changed, but I doubt that as well. (I'm more inclined to believe she was a native of the town/country in question and shows up to lend a hand in what is otherwise a very foreign environment.)


 
Its very much Capcom credit, im african,african (duh!) and i didnt see anything but creepy monsters in a village. Usually im sensitive to those things race issues for.  You get cynical about some things.

Im actually proud of Capcom for making a game in Africa, it makes me glad. How often does Africa play a role in a huge game like this ? 

About the girl, i hope for your second option. Her being a native and not an american or from somewhere else.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 4, 2008)

Connavar said:


> How often does Africa play a role in a huge game like this ?



They are making a game called Afrika lol.



> About the girl, i hope for your second option. Her being a native and not an american or from somewhere else.



It is pretty much guaranteed she is a native (possibly a guide for Chris).

I wonder which African country this is set in.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 4, 2008)

Cayal i said a huge game 

A game like MGS,RE,GTA etc

Afrika game no matter how small time it is, it wont even come to europe.  So why should we europeans care then.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 4, 2008)

I think Far Cry 2 also takes place in Africa, though I haven't been keeping up with it to be honest, so I could be completely mistaken. Either way, it's a beautiful continent, and I'm glad they're developing games which take place there as there is amazing design potential.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 4, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I think Far Cry 2 also takes place in Africa, though I haven't been keeping up with it to be honest, so I could be completely mistaken. Either way, it's a beautiful continent, and I'm glad they're developing games which take place there as there is amazing design potential.


 

Im a consol gamer so i woulnd know about Far Cry or another PC game.

The potential in game design is huge.  Who doesnt wanna run around in jungles,savanah,among the wild animals. Or just having the backround of the villages,different cultures.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 4, 2008)

Far Cry (was on X-Box) but Far Cry 2 is in Africa. And it looks amazing.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 4, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Far Cry (was on X-Box) but Far Cry 2 is in Africa. And it looks amazing.



Which PC game doesnt come out in Xbox 

Microsoft are too obivious with their tactic there.


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

These games are always really cool!


----------

